# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες SAT >  >  Σύνδεση πολλών τηλεοράσεων σε δεκτή

## Mevius

Γεια χαρά ,
σε δεκτή δορυφορικό cloud I box πέρα απο τα ξένα 
βλεπω και τα digea  στις 3 μοίρες.
σε μια 42αρα δίνω με HDMI και με rca δίνω σε άλλη μια με φτιάχτω καλώδιο rca με 15 μέτρα cat5
Οι απαιτήσεις της οικογένειας θέλουν και 3ή τηλεόραση σε άλλο χώρο και σκεπτόμουν πάρω με τάφ απο τα rca και πάλι .
λετε να καεί η έξοδος;;; Λόγω ομικής αντίσταση κλπ η όχι?
με μια σύνδεση HDMI και μια rca το δουλεύω 1μιση έτος χωρίς θέμα 
καποια στιγμή έδινα απο το τέλος της δεύτερης τηλεόραση rca με τάφ και σε 3η αλλα για 1-2 μέτρα μόνο.

----------


## crown

καντο με ταφ rca δεν θα εχειs προβλημα

----------


## FILMAN

Το ότι τα 75Ω που πρέπει να βλέπει η έξοδος βίντεο θα πέσουν στο μισό με αποτέλεσμα να μειωθεί και το πλάτος του σήματος δεν είναι πρόβλημα;

----------


## giannopoulos.stavros

> Το ότι τα 75Ω που πρέπει να βλέπει η έξοδος βίντεο θα πέσουν στο μισό με αποτέλεσμα να μειωθεί και το πλάτος του σήματος δεν είναι πρόβλημα;



εδώ πάει το video 15 μέτρα με cat5 και δεν έχει θέμα, στο level του video θα κολλήσουμε?

----------

